# Why does my cat keep leaving home



## Browny (Apr 9, 2011)

Can anyone help.
We live on a farm with 2 children 1 dog and 2 cats who are brothers. One of the cats keeps leaving home and we find him 1/2 mile away living rough. The longest he has been away is 2 weeks and then we found him. I honestly dont think he would have come back even though when we brought him back he was so pleased to be home and slept for 2 days. Now we know where he will be we just go and get him. He is always very hungry and very happy to be home so I dont think he has another home. He is very happy to see his brother and the dog. Can anyone help as why he is doing this. We love him and the kids get so upset when he goes. The area he goes has 7 houses in it and we have written to every house asking them to not feed. Why would he do this? It is very frustrating and we have no idea why. Any opinion would be very welcome and also what I can do to stop it or should I just leave him to live rough. Thank you


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Hiya, I have no idea why but you should keep him indoors for his own safety I think. I know it may not be easy but it seems the best way to keep you, the kids and the cat happy! Good luck


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Browny said:


> Can anyone help.
> We live on a farm with 2 children 1 dog and 2 cats who are brothers. One of the cats keeps leaving home and we find him 1/2 mile away living rough. The longest he has been away is 2 weeks and then we found him. I honestly dont think he would have come back even though when we brought him back he was so pleased to be home and slept for 2 days. Now we know where he will be we just go and get him. He is always very hungry and very happy to be home so I dont think he has another home. He is very happy to see his brother and the dog. Can anyone help as why he is doing this. We love him and the kids get so upset when he goes. The area he goes has 7 houses in it and we have written to every house asking them to not feed. Why would he do this? It is very frustrating and we have no idea why. Any opinion would be very welcome and also what I can do to stop it or should I just leave him to live rough. Thank you


My best guesses would be either, as you have two male cats (and especially if not neutered although sometimes it doesnt matter if they are) it would be a matter of being territorial and the other is ousting him out, but as you seem sure they are ok and get on and there is no fights I suppose it cant be that.

You dont say how old the children are or if the cats were there first, I have heard of cats that suddenly find themselves living with children once the children are old enough to be "active" cats have stayed out more of found themselves another home. Dont know if that could possibly apply.

Last one that would probably be the most logical, as he is being found in an area of 7 houses as you said, someone is feeding him and enticing. I had a neighbour who had a "stray" as she thought who was always hanging around trying to get in to eat her cats food, he always seemed to be starving so she started feeding him, it turned out after a few weeks, that he belonged to some new people who lived further up the road, he was getting fed at home,
and eating like he was starved at my friends, and going backwards and forwards and living part time at both houses.


----------



## peecee (Jun 28, 2010)

Sometimes cats that appear to be getting along well together in our eyes are not. There can be some subtle ways that cats can bully each other which we may not really notice unless we really start to look. Maybe look into getting some feliway plug ins to help relax both of them. Also there's enough beds/sleeping areas, water and food bowls and anything else they may be sharing spread throughout the house as well as more than one litter tray ( the advice is 1 per cat plus one extra) if you use them. 

You did not mention if he was neutered. If he isn't, this could be a possible reason for his need to roam.


----------



## angelaplynn (Jan 4, 2011)

Maybe your cat is just looking for a new companion or just wanna explore what's outside. Another is cats like to hunt for new food I guess and curious about what they hear and see. Those are just my guesses but one thing's for sure if he's old enough then he will go back in your home still.


----------



## Mariealana (Feb 25, 2011)

My cat did this for a bit and we found out he was being fed elsewhere. He still sometimes sleeps rough when he's had enough of the kids. Recently, he has stayed at home but as he now has a playmate (female Chihuahua x) he's happier. It could be that he's not happy or he just wants some peace. Maybe he is being bullied by your other cats or your kids are too noisy/rough for him. Neutering might help him not stray. Think you should have him as an indoor cat possibly to keep him safe. Hope you find out the cause anyway. ((hugs))


----------

